# found/free logs/pallet wood/wood gloat



## larryw (Feb 10, 2011)

Just wondering how many LJ's seek out and use free wood as I do. My day job is working in a shipping dept. of a valve manufacturer. Needless to say everything has to be palletized,and I occasionally run across really beautiful wood that's been used to make these, and so often some of these pallets will be damaged but still have usable wood ,although the're small pieces. once jointed and planed you would be surprised at the beauty that's revealed. You'll notice in some of the photos that I have small pieces displayed to give you an idea what I come across. Now, I'll have to say that most of the wood came from logs from my land or given to me by someone, then milled, but the sycamore and rippled maple came from pallets. In some of the other photos you'll see some walnut (given to me by a co-worker), and hard maple ( from my property), that I'm roughing out with a chain saw, then I'll re-saw it on my large band saw ( wish I had a Band mill), then of course air- dry it. I think if one keeps his eyes open there is beautiful wood to be had for free everywhere.


----------



## LittlePaw (Dec 21, 2009)

Wow, I'd say you are extremely lucky to find such beautiful wood from throw-away pallets. I too get some pallets and shipping crates from where my wife works. Would you believe they throw them into a burn pile? I haven't come across any pretty wood like you have. What I get are mostly pine, but I did find some that are "quilted" as in maple. they were not visible until I planed them. But I'm always on the lookout for throw away wood of any kind. By the way, would you be willing to part (sell) with some of yours, Larry?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Nice wood and yeah, I do that ;-)


----------



## tdv (Dec 29, 2009)

Wow Larry all the pallets we get are made of Russian/Baltic whitewood & even spacer blocks of chipboard(particle board) complete rubbish, so get it while you can these pallets may spread to your area
Best
Trevor


----------



## christopheralan (Mar 19, 2008)

Nice Score!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

cha-ching…... oh yea


----------



## fussy (Jan 18, 2010)

Larry,

OK, so now everybody hates you. Must be rough having to deal with all that beautiful wood whilst we mere mortals toil away, spending our last few pennies, taking food from our babies mouthes to afford pine or ewd oak. Yes gloat on and leave us to wallow in our misery.

Steve


----------



## larryw (Feb 10, 2011)

Hey trevor, I'll have to tell you I'm seeing more and more of these "rubbish" pallets with particle board/cheap plywood spacer blocks that you're talking about (mostly from china), we have a lot of local yellow pine also. Most of the locally made hardwood pallets are of some sort of oak , which is okay,but occasionally I do find a pretty piece of hardwood lumber on a pallet, and when I do find some, it's usually on pallets that are called "re-builds", meaning of course broken pallets that are repaired by someone or business that specializes in doing this, taking wood from who knows where to replace broken parts of a pallet. This is where I find the figured stuff, and some of it is incredible, I've even used some of it on one of my projects posted here, "stepmom's jewelry box" project #44485. It's the quater-sawn sycamore stringing framing the top panel


----------

